# Favorite kind of wood to use?



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you tell me what the differences might be? Tastes, sweet versus not as sweet etc........


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I think pecan is hard to beat. its gives a mild smokey taste. Apple is also good, but hard to find good supplies of logs in these parts.

A lot of people like mesquite, but I think it is too harsh and covers the flavor of the meat. 

The main thing that a lot of people don't do is to strip off the bark. The bark of most wood can impart a bitter taste.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I second pecan.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

1st choice seasoned pecan hard to beat .2nd choice seasoned red oak


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I often use 1/2 mesquite and 1/2 pecan.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever used Crepe Myrtle wood? 

I've always used live oak. They are available at no cost for me.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

I prefer Hickory and/or Pecan. Red oak is readily available if I am out or cannot find the other two.

Moe


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I mix it all the time oak,pecan,mesquite . I have plenty of cooking wood for sale if needed .


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mostly red oak and post oak. Pecan if I can get it. IMO, it needs to be seasoned and kept dry. If it is moldy it isn't good cooking wood. We always peel the bark off when we can.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I like a mix of pecan and mesquite, but any fruit tree wood is good.. If it bears fruit it is good for smoking...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Pecan and post oak.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Pecan!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Good bed of coals using oak and usually smoke with pecan since we have a bunch. Love hickory but not that easy to find.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Good old Texas post oak


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

seasoned,

post oak, no bark

hickory , no bark

live oak, no bark

pecan only in a pinch and it better not be rotten or green

mesquite for short cooks under 2-3 hours.

grew up one live oak, but deff. prefer the post oak


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

here is a chart of different woods with their smoke characteristics and other info i pulled from a BBQ site i follow http://www.texasbbqrub.com/wood.htm

there is some other info there and some good products too.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

1/2 mesquite 1/2 Post oak


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Guess its best to remove all bark from the wood? I have access to a pretty much endless supply of post oak from Kerrville so Ill be stocking up.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Been BBQing for 40+ years, and have never had anyone complain. I have never taken the bark off of wood. 
When people try to get as much of the outer "bark" as they can when they eat my BBQ I am pretty sure it is not bitter. A lot of bitterness can be caused by smoking with not enough air flow.
Oak is my primary BBQ wood, I like Pecan but it is harder to find.
Mesquite for grilling steaks because it burns hotter. All those exotic woods are for TV shows. But if you have a good supply handy and you like it then by all means use it.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

We have a pecan orchard with just 400 trees , I have an endless supply of wood . The trees are large enough selective cutting is a must . I've cut so much and stacked it over the last month that I started bending the frame on an old 16' lowboy. I had to put cinder blocks under the frame to keep it from snapping. I've got it covered with tin and will be buying a splitter soon. I'm also going to try my hand at making charcoal . I think I'm down to 386 trees at this time.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

half hickory/ half pecan. Really hard to beat! I know a commercial smoker from my home town in LA and this what he has always used.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

Pecan, Post Oak are my fav's


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

pecan rots too fast, but I have a stack of 80 yr old mesquite posts that came out of an old fence...I saw and split them to needed size.
they work great, but I don't smoke BBQ, but shovel needed coals as necessary into my pit.
thin blue smoke out of the stack.
most folks who dis-like mesquite have been fed green stuff... man, that stuff is rough.
needs a year to age.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Post oak and live oak are the mildest oak. Post oak is my favorite


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I got 4 to 5 cords of live oak ready to go if someone's need BBQ wood .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitro Man (Jun 13, 2013)

If you can find it, Eucalyptus is very mild and burns well. This is what I used when I lived and worked in Algeria.


----------

